# Tips on surving long period double shift



## Jeri991 (Feb 23, 2019)

Hi Chefs,
I have been in the industry for a few years. I have always done heaps of double shift with no problems. However, last year i manage to get a balance lifestyle with breakfast shift. 

I would be starting travelling the country next month to do stages and put myself in uncomfortable environment. This come with the awareness that i might not be paid in some restaurant where ill be seeking to learn from. Thus, ill be force to pick up a second job. 

My question is what are you tips on surviving the hectics hours without loosing your standard, going fat or stuck in rut?


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

Need some more information like where this will be happening, what your hours and job duties are changing too, ect.


----------



## Jeri991 (Feb 23, 2019)

Seoul Food said:


> Need some more information like where this will be happening, what your hours and job duties are changing too, ect.


An example at the moment is. I would get Monday off and work from Tuesday until Sunday. The day start at 6:30 breakfast shift: start with baking and general preps and service. Finish up at 3 with an 1 hour and a half before next shift which start at 430 and finish at 1130. The evening shift is more fine dining mainly on pans and grill but I do float to other station everynow and then to help out. This will be the same until Saturday. By the weekend I am completely exhausted and paying attention to detail became alot harder.

That's basically my weekly schedule for the last 3 months, and I got to admit that I'm struggling a bit.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

We have all done long shifts for short periods of time. Your shift isn't sustainable, your mind and body will give in/up sooner than later. No one can can work at a high level without having your mind and body rested. I would find a way to cut back hours and get some rest.


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

While a 6 day work week some of the time isn't terrible, every week can be troublesome especially with the way the rest of your schedule is. I bet you basically spend the whole day trying to sleep and recuperate which leaves no time for other life necessities. The bigger issue here is the time period from when your shift ends and when it begins. I don't know how long your commute is but I don't imagine you fall asleep right when you get home and wake up right before you work either. I understand wanting to work a lot to cram in as much knowledge as possible but not at the expense of your health and possibly drive to want to work in this field. Not to mention fatigue and exhaustion will make it hard to retain knowledge and leaves areas open for mistakes. This on top of you saying you are basically not being paid so it kind of sounds like they are taking advantage of your free labor and have nothing real invested in your training rather just using you to their advantage until you break.


----------



## Jeri991 (Feb 23, 2019)

Seoul Food said:


> While a 6 day work week some of the time isn't terrible, every week can be troublesome especially with the way the rest of your schedule is. I bet you basically spend the whole day trying to sleep and recuperate which leaves no time for other life necessities. The bigger issue here is the time period from when your shift ends and when it begins. I don't know how long your commute is but I don't imagine you fall asleep right when you get home and wake up right before you work either. I understand wanting to work a lot to cram in as much knowledge as possible but not at the expense of your health and possibly drive to want to work in this field. Not to mention fatigue and exhaustion will make it hard to retain knowledge and leaves areas open for mistakes. This on top of you saying you are basically not being paid so it kind of sounds like they are taking advantage of your free labor and have nothing real invested in your training rather just using you to their advantage until you break.


That's what I thought as well. Thanks for the advice. I'll see if I can organise the schedule a bit better.


----------



## whitepnoi (Mar 3, 2017)

I don't recommend this but for 1 year i worked 2 full time jobs simultaneously and nearly lost my mind. 6:30am-3pm i would be pantry cook for a retirement community. Night time i would be line cook for fine dining 4:30pm-close. Thursday-Saturday would overlap so i would take the brunt of the busy service friday/saturday night. All other days would be single days with 1 job only. Keep in mind i was 23 years old so definitely near my prime. Stretch alot be willing to take less money to learn and the money will come later because they can never take that knowledge away from you.


----------



## ShelteredBugg1 (May 1, 2019)

I worked at a mexican restaurant with this man who hasnt taken a day off in 20 years, works 5am to 11pm his advice was when youre in the weeds just think about an even more devastating moment you have had and how this is not as nearly as bad. Works for me!


----------

